# Are you taking Pandemic Unemployment Assistance?



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Not driving, but yet to be approved for PUA. It's very complicated you see.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taking pymt. Last ride was 3/18. When SAH is lifted and PUA runs out, I'll go back online.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

No. I have a non-Uber job so wouldn't qualify for unemployment. Not driving at all for past month.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I still log around 40 hours a week. But with so few rides and no one tipping anymore, I make the same in a week that I used to make in a day. I applied for PUE 3 weeks ago but in Georgia it’s such a fuster cluck that they haven’t even started processing claims yet.


----------



## PinseekerPDX (Mar 22, 2020)

My last trip was March 21 after 2 of a group of 4 riders I picked up from PDX, Airport started coughing during the trip. I filed for UE benefits about a week after getting the information I needed to input. I have filed my weekly report for the last 3 weeks & have yet not received a single penny. I am assuming the delay is due to the high amount of people filing for Unemployment. I've nearly depleated the small savings I started before Covid-19 & that pisses me off.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I plan ahead for rainy days. I have no desire to wait in line during the "rainy season" hoping there is some soup left at the end of the line.


----------



## PinseekerPDX (Mar 22, 2020)

To clarify my vote. I voted "No" because I'm not driving & I have not taken any UE benefits so far. I have filed for UE before in other fields of work & it's never taken this long to receive the first payment.



SHalester said:


> Taking pymt. Last ride was 3/18. When SAH is lifted and PUA runs out, I'll go back online.


How long after filing did you get your first payment?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Myself, like a lot of drivers, don't qualify for the assistance, I make too much money and work more than 40 hrs per week at my regular job. There are a lot of qualifications that will force many to be turned down


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Once UI is available, I’ll attach to that teat like a baby kangaroo! 

Until then, I’ll be driving a few hours a week to pay for odds, ends and smaller bills that I couldn’t make arrangements for.

Every rider throat clear or sneeze induces near panic. Looking forward to not having to drive and only exposing myself my usual way.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I still log around 40 hours a week. But with so few rides and no one tipping anymore, I make the same in a week that I used to make in a day. I applied for PUE 3 weeks ago but in Georgia it's such a fuster cluck that they haven't even started processing claims yet.


I did 42 trips last week in like 21 hours , non stop trips from time i go on untill i say no more trips to take break . Did abou $18 an hour not great but really good for the times we are in. Really Busy week next two weeks at day job so only doing weekends. Yes tipping sucks on;y about .50 per ride.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Taking pymt. Last ride was 3/18. When SAH is lifted and PUA runs out, I'll go back online.


March 18th same for me ...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what are the requirements??? Looks like if you chose to drive youre not eligible, the program rewards you for not working


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


Well you haven't been laid off. You have to have it as your only source of income.so no. I don't qualify . Beside eventually we will get the fund for at risk workers which could be up to 24,000



UberchickATL said:


> I still log around 40 hours a week. But with so few rides and no one tipping anymore, I make the same in a week that I used to make in a day. I applied for PUE 3 weeks ago but in Georgia it's such a fuster cluck that they haven't even started processing claims yet.


Don't worry. You will get hazard pay if you keep working


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

Collecting UI & PUA, was FT driver. Stopped driving 3/09, filled 3/16, approved 4/13, for both.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I do not qualify for either PUA or the stimulus money. Just moving on and being frugal where I can. Got mortgage relief on all my properties that are leveraged, and payments on my RS rig which is financed. That will help keep margins in line when I can drive again. Going to have lots of insurance claims and tax breaks this next fall and winter.

Good luck out there.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Haven't done ride-share in months. Considering doing delivery/instacart when lockdown is over.

Not eligible for unemployment because I'm not unemployed.

Expecting $1200 stimulus check, but haven't gotten it yet.

Employed full-time in "essential" health care job. Paychecks come in, I win.

Four weeks sick time bankrolled. I get sick, I win.

I get the 'Rona or get laid-off, I qualify for PUA and Cali UI payments worth more than my current income, I win.

Planning to invest stimulus check in SPDR shares for my IRA, I win.

Pretty much a sh*tload of winning coming in the future for me.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I get sick, I win.


Perverse incentive.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Perverse incentive.


Yeah, I wish I were able to just take a fake sickie like so many others, but I actually like my job. And my hyperactive Irish immune system keeps me from getting sick.

Maybe I can start licking doorknobs?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I still log around 40 hours a week. But with so few rides and no one tipping anymore, I make the same in a week that I used to make in a day. I applied for PUE 3 weeks ago but in Georgia it's such a fuster cluck that they haven't even started processing claims yet.


Even the red states will catch up soon enough. Keep checking your UE systems.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yeah, I wish I were able to just take a fake sickie like so many others, but I actually like my job. And my hyperactive Irish immune system keeps me from getting sick.
> 
> Maybe I can start licking doorknobs?
> 
> View attachment 451532


I think you'd rather turn that around and back it up


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

It's hard to say YES when AZ hasn't implemented the PUA component of the CARES Act yet. I applied the day after Trump signed the bill. Been rejected 4 weekly claims in a row as being monetarily ineligible, of course because No One pays UI premiums for drivers... 

With 2 higher-risk group individuals in my household, I've been parked since March 17. And believe it or not, Uber paid me 14 days sick leave under their revised April 10th sick pay policy. It'll buy a couple weeks groceries. And I got my stimulus deposit last week also.


----------



## UberSense (Apr 23, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Once UI is available, I'll attach to that teat like a baby kangaroo!
> 
> Until then, I'll be driving a few hours a week to pay for odds, ends and smaller bills that I couldn't make arrangements for.
> 
> Every rider throat clear or sneeze induces near panic. Looking forward to not having to drive and only exposing myself my usual way.


Uber drivers will have a challenge proving their Covid qualifier. If you have an Amazon Kindle account go read ebook "Direct Hire: Winning the Job Search Game" under Job Loss. Great answer to Covid question.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

68350 said:


> It's hard to say YES when AZ hasn't implemented the PUA component of the CARES Act yet. I applied the day after Trump signed the bill. Been rejected 4 weekly claims in a row as being monetarily ineligible, of course because No One pays UI premiums for drivers...
> 
> With 2 higher-risk group individuals in my household, I've been parked since March 17. And believe it or not, Uber paid me 14 days sick leave under their revised April 10th sick pay policy. It'll buy a couple weeks groceries. And I got my stimulus deposit last week also.


Just stay the course. It will happen for you sooner rather than later now. It took until this week here in the socialist republic of Washington for the goober mint to finally update the UE system.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I plan ahead for rainy days. I have no desire to wait in line during the "rainy season" hoping there is some soup left at the end of the line.
> View attachment 451389


baaahahaahah...
...sorry. gotta swipe this


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Im making so much damn cash delivering food I'm tempted to say screw unemployment even in the unlikely event that I get it.


----------



## adi786 (Apr 23, 2020)

Krunky said:


> Collecting UI & PUA, was FT driver. Stopped driving 3/09, filled 3/16, approved 4/13, for both.


Hi, 
I am in NJ. I stopped driving 3/23. Filed for UI on April 9th. I got email denying benefits on April 15th. Any NJ drivers who got approved. Is there a website to apply for PUA ?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I do not qualify for either PUA or the stimulus money.


Most do. I hope you haven't given up and you'll keep exploring all opportunities.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yeah, I wish I were able to just take a fake sickie like so many others, but I actually like my job. And my hyperactive Irish immune system keeps me from getting sick.
> 
> Maybe I can start licking doorknobs?


I am just about done preparing custom packets of candy mints laced with white powdered corona. They will be mailed out to all the people I despise but have had no clean way to take out until now. I can add you to the mailing list if you'd like a break from work.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

No I am not applying for unemployment, I make too much money at my regular Monday through Friday job to get anything


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

adi786 said:


> Hi,
> I am in NJ. I stopped driving 3/23. Filed for UI on April 9th. I got email denying benefits on April 15th. Any NJ drivers who got approved. Is there a website to apply for PUA ?


Not in NJ, but what did your denial letter say? When I was denied it specifically told me that if I were self-employed, blah, blah, blah, this is how you qualify. The online portal just wasn't set up for PUA when I applied. So far I haven't gotten anything. It seems to take at least 3 weeks for everyone. So I'll know by Sunday. The bad part is, I've done this in the past. I won't call because I was sure it would be sorted by such & such date. Then it wasn't. So I called and surprisingly got a human. He 'fixed' things, so now I'm waiting on my 2nd attempt at getting a payment. If it doesn't work, I will have wasted two weeks more weeks.

I haven't received a stimulus payment either. Maybe it'll come in the mail. LOL. There I go again, believing their crap.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Not in NJ, but what did your denial letter say? When I was denied it specifically told me that if I were self-employed, blah, blah, blah, this is how you qualify. The online portal just wasn't set up for PUA when I applied. So far I haven't gotten anything. It seems to take at least 3 weeks for everyone. So I'll know by Sunday. The bad part is, I've done this in the past. I won't call because I was sure it would be sorted by such & such date. Then it wasn't. So I called and surprisingly got a human. He 'fixed' things, so now I'm waiting on my 2nd attempt at getting a payment. If it doesn't work, I will have wasted two weeks more weeks.
> 
> I haven't received a stimulus payment either.* Maybe it'll come in the mail. LOL. There I go again, believing their crap*.


LOL










What is this their crap thing?

It is your crap.

Millions of Americans have received their stimulus check. He!! Probably millions of RS drivers have.

The PUA systems are just getting updated and coming online.

If you choose to lose that trend will continue.

Sounds like you are used to it Already.

On a brighter note, just keep on checking your systems daily, if you follow instructions you too will receive benefits that I do not qualify for.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 451612
> 
> ...


???


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> ???


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

adi786 said:


> Hi,
> I am in NJ. I stopped driving 3/23. Filed for UI on April 9th. I got email denying benefits on April 15th. Any NJ drivers who got approved. Is there a website to apply for PUA ?


Your guess is as good as mine, I don't live in NJ so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> No. I have a non-Uber job so wouldn't qualify for unemployment. Not driving at all for past month.


Same


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Got a denial letter from my state a couple days ago only to find out that they don’t cover self employed people and i filled out the wrong application. But they said their creating another website for self employed people that’s going up tomorrow. It’s so damn confusing.

nobody knows what’s is going as to there is so much misinformation going out. This thing is such a $hitshow. I still havent recieved my first stimulus check. The government is going to throw up so much red tape and will make it so confusing people are going to give up altogether.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Well you haven't been laid off. You have to have it as your only source of income.so no. I don't qualify . Beside eventually we will get the fund for at risk workers which could be up to 24,000
> 
> 
> Don't worry. You will get hazard pay if you keep working


Right dont worry cause not only will you get hazard pay but you can use it to pay for your medical/funeral expenses if you catch covid! Just stay home and Stay Safe!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


No, the PUA isn't enough for me.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

68350 said:


> It's hard to say YES when AZ hasn't implemented the PUA component of the CARES Act yet. I applied the day after Trump signed the bill. Been rejected 4 weekly claims in a row as being monetarily ineligible, of course because No One pays UI premiums for drivers...
> 
> With 2 higher-risk group individuals in my household, I've been parked since March 17. And believe it or not, Uber paid me 14 days sick leave under their revised April 10th sick pay policy. It'll buy a couple weeks groceries. And I got my stimulus deposit last week also.


Did you have to provide documents to get approved for uber sick pay if so what were they?


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

While the Pandemic Unemployment is federal, it is still administered by the states. Some states - I'm looking at you, Florida - seem to intentionally stymie their residents who need to file for unemployment. Fortunately the state I live in (WA) is a bit more together than that, not that I'm claiming it's anyplace near perfect. They closed the whole system Saturday and opened it up again that night for self employed and gig workers for the PUA. It was slow to miserable the first few days, but no problems now. All monies paid are backdated to your date of eligibility. While they are determining how much you will be paid in total (based on your income) they are giving everybody the minimum payment up front: $235 + $600 = $835/week. I got a nice, fat multi-week deposit earlier this week. The balance (could be up to $1390/week, depending on actual income) will be paid in one lump sum once the benefit amount is determined. Not sure how long this will take. I uploaded the correct documentation, but I have doubts as to just how cooperative Uber and Lyft will be in verifying it.

I stopped driving the day I knew the CARES act would cover gig workers. I will never drive rideshare again. I've even dumped my rideshare insurance policy. I am taking this time and money to move on. I advise any and all of you that can do the same to do it. RS won't be viable for full timers for a very long time.

For those that live in those less unemployment friendly states, I feel for you. Good luck and keep trying.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

As millions of independent contractor works start drawing weekly payments, it will be financially seductive versus working for the money, just dont count on th federal mother load actually lasting to August 1 - it's going to have to run dry, it cant run in deficiet.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m glad a lot of people are taking PUA and are not working, because the drivers that are driving get more work with fewer drivers on the road. It’s a win win for everybody.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

No, I don't take handouts from the government. Been hustling $1000+ per week by maximizing the gig economy. Was hoping to get a 2 week vacation but I can't catch the virus.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

dimwit_driver said:


> While the Pandemic Unemployment is federal, it is still administered by the states. Some states - I'm looking at you, Florida - seem to intentionally stymie their residents who need to file for unemployment. Fortunately the state I live in (WA) is a bit more together than that, not that I'm claiming it's anyplace near perfect. They closed the whole system Saturday and opened it up again that night for self employed and gig workers for the PUA. It was slow to miserable the first few days, but no problems now. All monies paid are backdated to your date of eligibility. While they are determining how much you will be paid in total (based on your income) they are giving everybody the minimum payment up front: $235 + $600 = $835/week. I got a nice, fat multi-week deposit earlier this week. The balance (could be up to $1390/week, depending on actual income) will be paid in one lump sum once the benefit amount is determined. Not sure how long this will take. I uploaded the correct documentation, but I have doubts as to just how cooperative Uber and Lyft will be in verifying it.
> 
> I stopped driving the day I knew the CARES act would cover gig workers. I will never drive rideshare again. I've even dumped my rideshare insurance policy. I am taking this time and money to move on. I advise any and all of you that can do the same to do it. RS won't be viable for full timers for a very long time.
> 
> For those that live in those less unemployment friendly states, I feel for you. Good luck and keep trying.


How long did it take for you to get paid from when you applied online for PUA including weekend days. Also I agree as much as i loved driving I wont be returning either even when this pandemic is over. Its to much of a risk. Besides im starting online business which is going good right now. I always wanted to be an entrepreneur and these events have given me so much time to prepare. And as much as i miss life before this, Ive accepted that life will never be the same again..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dimwit_driver said:


> RS won't be viable for full timers for a very long time.


80% of at least Uber drivers don't do it full time. Just saying. I do it just for the schedule. Once SAH is lifted and the fed $600 goes away I'm back online. Staying home sucks; the 3-5 hours I did RS a day made a huge difference.



#professoruber said:


> No, I don't take handouts from the government.


your loss. I"m taking UI; I worked for over 3 decades; I deserve it. I figure I'm getting money back.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Been hustling $1000+ per week by maximizing the gig economy.


Instacart? GrubHub? Other? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Instacart? GrubHub? Other? Inquiring minds want to know.





SHalester said:


> 80% of at least Uber drivers don't do it full time. Just saying. I do it just for the schedule. Once SAH is lifted and the fed $600 goes away I'm back online. Staying home sucks; the 3-5 hours I did RS a day made a huge difference.
> 
> 
> your loss. I"m taking UI; I worked for over 3 decades; I deserve it. I figure I'm getting money back.


I am good and have worked my ass off for the last 20+ years. I don't deserve anything if i am able to. Call it a mindset but in all reality $600 ain't diddly when it comes to have 4K in bills a month.

This is instacart but that is becoming saturated. I must adapt and be active when I can run $20+ per hour. It's all about timing and position.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Call it a mindset but in all reality $600 ain't diddly when it comes to have 4K in bills a month.


a mindset? If you live under SAH orders you risk getting sick with each and every ride. Every single time you go out; ride or delivery. Do you have a family? Do you mind infected them? I have a family. We already have a risk where my wife is a frontline hospital worker who interacts very closely with infected patients. We have a young son. Should we increase the risk by me doing RS for peanuts and the few pings that are available? Yeah, it's a mindset.

I wish my monthly bills were just $4k. That would be a holiday.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> a mindset? If you live under SAH orders you risk getting sick with each and every ride. Every single time you go out; ride or delivery. Do you have a family? Do you mind infected them? I have a family. We already have a risk where my wife is a frontline hospital worker who interacts very closely with infected patients. We have a young son. Should we increase the risk by me doing RS for peanuts and the few pings that are available? Yeah, it's a mindset.
> 
> I wish my monthly bills were just $4k. That would be a holiday.


Your wife needs to quit her job or live in the garage. My wife and kids are fully supportive of me taking this risk. I do get a vacation once our business is up and running. Mindset!

By the way, why the hell are you doing rideshare while your wife is busting her ass. Typical rideshare driver mindset. Go get spoonfed by the government while I do what I need to do to support my family as the pennies they are giving won't pay my bills.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Your wife needs to quit her job or live in the garage.


wut? She has a REAL job and makes very nice bank. Why quit? I do force her to change clothes IN the garage when she comes home. And if you family is happy with your risk, yay for them. Hopefully your 'hustle' will pay the bills more often than not.



#professoruber said:


> why the hell are you doing rideshare while your wife is busting her ass


wow. I retired.....early. I do RS (2 gigs) for the time only. MINDSET. AND, really, you don't know my wife. She'd never bust her arse working....for anybody. She hardly does anything and makes a huge per hour $$$ just looking at a black and white screen and images only a professional could figure out what the frak you were looking at.

I worked for 40 years; 32 at same company. No UI, no nothing, ever. During 2008 crash I got nothing. No help with mortgage, no reduce interest, no reduce principle. zip. You are correct, I didn't need to file. Don't need the $$. Our income besides RS has not changed one bit due to SAH orders. I filed thinking if I got it, yay me and if I didn't no big deal. It does take the sting out of being forced to stay home by getting bank from the Federal gov.

And yeah, I'm staying on UI unitl SAH is lifted and Fed portion expires. Why have additional risk for peanuts? And why take pings from drivers who really really need to be getting the work. Mindset.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Did you have to provide documents to get approved for uber sick pay if so what were they?


Yes. The April 10 revised policy reinstated eligibility for a person with documentation from a medical professional stating that they should NOT drive due to being in a high risk group relating to serious complications likely from a COVID-19 infection. My wife and I both are in defined higher risk groups. My family doctor provided me with the clinic letterhead document and I uploaded it to a web portal for Uber to review.

It's not much $$$ but is a couple weeks worth of groceries for the family. BTW my doc only charged $20 instead of their usual $45 for such a document. The application was a piece of cake, wish getting AZ UI was that simple. I had the money a week after applying.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

How's that instacart money this week professor uber? Lol. Bust you ass making $1k when everyone else sits at home pulling in that much on UE & fed money.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Do I have to have proof that I'm sick or can I still take some "free money" just because the economy is bad and could use some supplemental income?

Isn't the PPP $600 weekly?

Can one still work while collecting fed money?



dirtylee said:


> How's that instacart money this week professor uber? Lol. Bust you ass making $1k when everyone else sits at home pulling in that much on UE & fed money.


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

CaliBestDriver said:


> How long did it take for you to get paid from when you applied online for PUA including weekend days. Also I agree as much as i loved driving I wont be returning either even when this pandemic is over. Its to much of a risk. Besides im starting online business which is going good right now. I always wanted to be an entrepreneur and these events have given me so much time to prepare. And as much as i miss life before this, Ive accepted that life will never be the same again..


I started my application Saturday night, but got tired of the website crashing. I finished my application Sunday afternoon. The money was in my account either Tuesday or Wednesday. I honestly can't remember which day I checked it, but I suspect Tuesday.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Must you go through Uber or Lyft to file a claim or not?

I'm only making half of what I was making weekly and could use supplemental cash now. What website does one go to?



dimwit_driver said:


> I started my application Saturday night, but got tired of the website crashing. I finished my application Sunday afternoon. The money was in my account either Tuesday or Wednesday. I honestly can't remember which day I checked it, but I suspect Tuesday.


I should turn on my Doordash...

Ubereats been busy too.

I wonder about Drizly. Anyone here ever tried doing Drizly?



Mordred said:


> Im making so much damn cash delivering food I'm tempted to say screw unemployment even in the unlikely event that I get it.


In my state (MD), I think today is when the PUA application online starts. I'm not sure what the situation is in other states. Was anyone already getting PUA since last month or not?

PUA was said to last for 36 weeks or til the end of the year?



SHalester said:


> Taking pymt. Last ride was 3/18. When SAH is lifted and PUA runs out, I'll go back online.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


Nope, not even driving a little. Been relaxing and enhancing my skillset.

Plus, just this weel (after 3+ years, mind you), my license is apparently too 'fuzzy' for their liking. I had to reupload and am at 'getting your account ready' now. Idiots.....


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Gigworker said:


> I'm glad a lot of people are taking PUA and are not working, because the drivers that are driving get more work with fewer drivers on the road. It's a win win for everybody.


yeah with about 20 to 40 minutes pickup distance !!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I answered no - should be not yet. Their half-assed computer system won't let me log in and of course, it's impossible to get a human on the phone.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

there you go : 

robots don't kill robots, humans kill humans, humanity was created to destroy each others !!


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Im making so much damn cash delivering food I'm tempted to say screw unemployment even in the unlikely event that I get it.


Or do both, most states afaik don't even get driver earnings reported to them (mine didn't)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Or do both


and don't report the earning? Can we spell F R A U D? sure we can.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> and don't report the earning? Can we spell F R A U D? sure we can.


The monetary determination letter I got when I filed didnt even show rideshare earnings, just the day job I had been laid off from. I didnt pursue it cuz corona was taking in my area and my wife is in a high risk group, but a friend of mine did. He says all they'll do is send a letter demanding repayment of the overage


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> He says all they'll do is send a letter demanding repayment of the overage


I only know Calif. You must certify every 2 weeks and they ask about if you had any earnings and the amount. You answer incorrectly, that is fraud. Period.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I only know Calif. You must certify every 2 weeks and they ask about if you had any earnings and the amount. You answer incorrectly, that is fraud. Period.


California? Yeah, that checks out lol. Hey jk jk, hell I never even said it was right, just my observation. Let's all stay safe, the gummint will get their pound of flesh one way or the other


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> California? Yeah, that checks out lol.


yeah, I"ll go with most states have the same exact rule. Nice try.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

No, I chose to quit driving so I don't qualify.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Im in TN and just got notice today that payment was issued. Only $120 in state, which the most here is $275 (which i have heard is also federally funded if self employed) but getting 600 on top, weekly. 

Just thankful to see the change FINALLY. i filed over a month ago and was monetarily ineligible with 0 payment, the whole time up till today. Will let everyone know when i actually receive the payment in my account.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

NO. 

It's not available in Illinois yet. Ask again after May 11th.


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

I will be applying but so many drivers are So confused On what do to when the time comes to fill out the application. So am I! What do I put ? Gross income (the total I made before ubers fees), or the net payout (the money deposited into my bank account). That’s a question that bewilders me.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

dimwit_driver said:


> I stopped driving the day I knew the CARES act would cover gig workers. I will never drive rideshare again. I've even dumped my rideshare insurance policy. I am taking this time and money to move on. I advise any and all of you that can do the same to do it. RS won't be viable for full timers for a very long time.


So should we presume that you are enjoying your hammock, as former SOTHOROTUS Paul Ryan once said?


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> So should we presume that you are enjoying your hammock, as former SOTHOROTUS Paul Ryan once said?


Planning on having a hammock built in to my next house. &#128526;


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Andrew Philip said:


> I will be applying but so many drivers are So confused On what do to when the time comes to fill out the application. So am I! What do I put ? Gross income (the total I made before ubers fees), or the net payout (the money deposited into my bank account). That's a question that bewilders me.


I think the Fed guidance is to ask for Line 31 from Schedule C of your last IRS 1040 tax return. Thats what MA, NH and RI request. Looks like the Fed didn't think about the fact that some of us have multiple Schedule Cs in the return.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> I still log around 40 hours a week. But with so few rides and no one tipping anymore, I make the same in a week that I used to make in a day. I applied for PUE 3 weeks ago but in Georgia it's such a fuster cluck that they haven't even started processing claims yet.


HERE IN ARIZONA, AT TIMES I THINK THAT I AM THE ONLY "STUPID DRIVER" OUT THERE. THEY CONSTANTLY SEND ME TRIPS, 17-25 MINUTES TO P/U FOR A 3 MINUTE RIDE. STUPID I ARE NOT!! MY ACCEPTANCE RATING IS 87%. AS LONG AS I KEEP IT ABOVE 85% LOL. TIPPING YOU DON'T SEE ANYMORE!! 
I HAD 3 MEN IN MY CAR LAST MONDAY, (WHICH SOMEONE ELSE PAID FOR THEIR RIDE) TOLD ME THAT THEY ALL TESTED POSITIVE FOR THE VIRUS. GR8!! 
UBER CEO SAID, "YOU'RE SAFETY IS NOT MY CONCERN". THEY CLAIM TO HAVE MAILED ME, MY CLEANING SUPPLIES 7 DAYS AGO, STILL WAITING!! 
FUSTER CLUCK HERE AS WELL, BUT 05/12/2020 THEY SHOULD BEGIN THE PUA UNEMPLOYMENT PROCESS MORE EFFICIENTLY. 
UBER SHOULD GIVE US, WHO ARE STILL DRIVING SOME KIND OF INCENTIVE. NOPE!! SHOWS YOU HOW MUCH UBER CARES ABOUT THEIR DRIVERS. THEY DON'T!!
I WORK 7 DAYS A WEEK AND NOT EVEN MAKING 200.00. SHORT TRIP AFTER SHORT TRIP, UBER MAKES 80% MORE.
GOD FORBID IF YOU NOTIFY THEM ABOUT COMING IN CONTACT WITH PEOPLE HAVE TESTED POSITIVE, SHUT DOWN FOR 2 WEEKS AND NO PAY!! UBER COULD CARELESS ABOUT WHO MAKES THEM RICH, US THE DRIVERS!!


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm frustrated because I applied for EDD unemployment on April 2nd, and said I quit working on April 1st. Listed uber as employer.
Of course I was denied (in California).
Being human, and having to eat to survive, I drove until today for whatever dismal amount of $$$ I could muster up.
But now, when I apply for PUA later this month, I'll have to say I worked until now. Meanwhile, all my bills haven't been paid, and I won't get retroactive funds to April 1st. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 
Not to mention, driving in SF Bay area is not the safest place to do so right now.
Any advice?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Tomorrow will be my 5th weekly claim filing. Not eligible yet as AZ doesn't start processing PUA self employed claimants until May 12, just announced. AZ finally gave up on trying to integrate PUA claimants into a 32 yr old computer system, and hired an outside company to set up a separate program. Sigh.....


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Andrew Philip said:


> I will be applying but so many drivers are So confused On what do to when the time comes to fill out the application. So am I! What do I put ? Gross income (the total I made before ubers fees), or the net payout (the money deposited into my bank account). That's a question that bewilders me.


I used the net amount (deposited in my bank account) to be fair the page shows the break down and above that it says not for tax, or something to that degree, its because of the word "net" as this is actually our gross income before we pay our taxes. Uber in my opinion plays games with "wording" as the gross amount is only the full amount of the total cost before uber subtracts their fees (booking, rider pays &#8230; etc...) and of course their fees is what they receive as their portion. Since uber doesn't do w2 or payroll none of the actual state or fed taxes are taken out when they deposit money.



amp man said:


> I'm frustrated because I applied for EDD unemployment on April 2nd, and said I quit working on April 1st. Listed uber as employer.
> Of course I was denied (in California).
> Being human, and having to eat to survive, I drove until today for whatever dismal amount of $$$ I could muster up.
> But now, when I apply for PUA later this month, I'll have to say I worked until now. Meanwhile, all my bills haven't been paid, and I won't get retroactive funds to April 1st. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> ...


PUA will hopefully fix this but I stopped working because I got sick and only now am I recovered 99% for me it was a combination of lack of work and contracting covid, I placed the lack of work when uber started shutting down departments around 03/13 first with the GLH and then with customer service. I also managed to get their sick pay but their math always outstands me as I was paid less than their chart based on the average but whatever, the new policy now from 04/10 pays a lot less than before with maximum caps in place. I showed them my test results which included my name and testing facilities contact info and positive result. I also had to show them a letter for my recovery so my account could be reactivated.
I am driving again but only 1 or 2 days a week to reduce risk but to keep earning as its my only income until I am approved for benefits, since my day job shut down. Yes I would collect PUA and drive maybe once a week which is allowed in my state but it does reduce the effective days and the benefit rate to 3/4 of my pay instead of the full amount.

You can check your states DOL website as I know partial unemployment benefits exist for workers who lose a significant amount of the hours they worked.The partial unemployment is also retroactive in most states.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and don't report the earning? Can we spell F R A U D? sure we can.


Exactly. If you get caught you will have to pay back all the money they gave you. That is really hard to do from jail.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

amp man said:


> I'm frustrated because I applied for EDD unemployment on April 2nd, and said I quit working on April 1st. Listed uber as employer.
> Of course I was denied (in California).
> 
> Being human, and having to eat to survive, I drove until today for whatever dismal amount of $$$ I could muster up.
> ...


To pass on any advice let's understand your situation a little better. To start, you said you were "denied" California. What do you mean by that? For example when I applied in California I was found to be "ineligible" for qualifying for benefits at the time. But I have since gotten notices to update my weekly job search and employment status. What I take from that (this is the advice part) is that I am _probably_ on track to receive the Fed funded payments ($600 /week) when California gets that system in place.

So did you actually receive an outright denial of your claim, or are you in a purgatory similar to me?










Another piece of evidence that California is getting close to paying out is that they have removed the notice from the informational page that the new system will cut in April 28th.

https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019/pandemic-unemployment-assistance.htm
This excerpt from that page also makes it appear they are live, or close to it:

"Typically, it will take about a week after you certify before you receive your first benefit payment. If you are eligible for benefits, you may receive your first PUA payment in about two days if you have an existing EDD Debit CardSM (and there are no issues that require a further review of eligibility). New debit cards and checks are mailed within four to seven days. Once you activate the card you can track, use, and transfer your benefit payments."

So, if you actually were denied, the advice would be to reapply. And I you worked and made a few dollars, I don't think that is going to put the kybosh on your claim. ;>


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> HERE IN ARIZONA, AT TIMES I THINK THAT I AM THE ONLY "STUPID DRIVER" OUT THERE. THEY CONSTANTLY SEND ME TRIPS, 17-25 MINUTES TO P/U FOR A 3 MINUTE RIDE. STUPID I ARE NOT!! MY ACCEPTANCE RATING IS 87%. AS LONG AS I KEEP IT ABOVE 85% LOL. TIPPING YOU DON'T SEE ANYMORE!!
> I HAD 3 MEN IN MY CAR LAST MONDAY, (WHICH SOMEONE ELSE PAID FOR THEIR RIDE) TOLD ME THAT THEY ALL TESTED POSITIVE FOR THE VIRUS. GR8!!
> UBER CEO SAID, "YOU'RE SAFETY IS NOT MY CONCERN". THEY CLAIM TO HAVE MAILED ME, MY CLEANING SUPPLIES 7 DAYS AGO, STILL WAITING!!
> FUSTER CLUCK HERE AS WELL, BUT 05/12/2020 THEY SHOULD BEGIN THE PUA UNEMPLOYMENT PROCESS MORE EFFICIENTLY.
> ...


SOMEONE HAS THE SHIFT KEY STUFF ON HIS RIG.


----------



## supremepizza444 (Apr 26, 2020)

CaptainToo said:


> I think the Fed guidance is to ask for Line 31 from Schedule C of your last IRS 1040 tax return. Thats what MA, NH and RI request. Looks like the Fed didn't think about the fact that some of us have multiple Schedule Cs in the return.


What if Line 31 is a negative number after deducting the IRS prescribed 58 cents per mile and additional business expenses? I mean, you could earn thousands and end up with a very low or even negative Line 31.


----------



## UberSense (Apr 23, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> Got a denial letter from my state a couple days ago only to find out that they don't cover self employed people and i filled out the wrong application. But they said their creating another website for self employed people that's going up tomorrow. It's so damn confusing.
> 
> nobody knows what's is going as to there is so much misinformation going out. This thing is such a $hitshow. I still havent recieved my first stimulus check. The government is going to throw up so much red tape and will make it so confusing people are going to give up altogether.


Most Uber drivers rushed to apply b4 program was implemented. If you have a job other than Uber/Lyft you will not qualify go to Amazon and read ebook "Direct Hire: Winning the Job Search Game" under "job loss" it might help.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> HERE IN ARIZONA, AT TIMES I THINK THAT I AM THE ONLY "STUPID DRIVER" OUT THERE.


Yell much? There's no need, we're all in the same boat here, mostly.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

CA went live today (28th). I was disqualified based on being fired from my previous job (just a guess but that is typically the reason) as they don't see my self-employed income.

For those of you that filed like I did, earlier in the month, just sit tight, here's why.

Because California is behind is approvals and certifiying benefits, you will have to wait two weeks from today to certify your benefit weeks and you should get paid the following Tues, assuming you do this onlinI put that around the 8th of May, might be later than that which would suck but what can ya do?


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> To pass on any advice let's understand your situation a little better. To start, you said you were "denied" California. What do you mean by that? For example when I applied in California I was found to be "ineligible" for qualifying for benefits at the time. But I have since gotten notices to update my weekly job search and employment status. What I take from that (this is the advice part) is that I am _probably_ on track to receive the Fed funded payments ($600 /week) when California gets that system in place.
> 
> So did you actually receive an outright denial of your claim, or are you in a purgatory similar to me?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
Reapplied, and EDD says I will get $167.00 a week. BUT, I made a few dollars more than that for the 3 weeks having to drive to survive. So, now it says "excessive earnings." On top of that, having the app on all day to get those few rides amounted to 40 hrs a week. Which of course, like an idiot, I put that down. For that 1 week, EDD says I was fully employed. Only way to edit is to email EDD. haha. That's a joke within itself.
I had to eat- WTH? What am I supposed to do? I certainly can't live off of what I'm making from Uber rides. The $167.00+$600.00 from Feds is way more than the "excessive earnings" I made ($180.00-300.00ish) for a week. And that's before the $238.00 a week for car rental, and 70ish for gas. That's what I get for being totally honest with non-livable earnings. It doesn't make sense, and totally unfair. 
As said before- Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


Yes and I was approved checks are in the mail.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

amp man said:


> Reapplied, and EDD says I will get $167.00 a week. BUT, I made a few dollars more than that for the 3 weeks having to drive to survive. So, now it says "excessive earnings."
> 
> On top of that, having the app on all day to get those few rides amounted to 40 hrs a week. Which of course, like an idiot, I put that down. For that 1 week, EDD says I was fully employed.


In any case, this is hard won wisdom that others can benefit from. I hope everyone that has not applied for State PUA yet will see your post. Based on this and my own experience yesterday enrolling in CA PUA (no work category for "rideshare") it is clear that although the system may now be tuned for ICs, it is by no means tuned for Uber/Lyft drivers or delivery.

Do email/snail the state though. Once they correct the error you should be good for the full retroactive amount.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Djfourmoney said:


> CA went live today (28th). I was disqualified based on being fired from my previous job (just a guess but that is typically the reason) as they don't see my self-employed income.
> 
> For those of you that filed like I did, earlier in the month, just sit tight, here's why.
> 
> Because California is behind is approvals and certifiying benefits, you will have to wait two weeks from today to certify your benefit weeks and you should get paid the following Tues, assuming you do this onlinI put that around the 8th of May, might be later than that which would suck but what can ya do?


You do not have to wait to certify? I just did and got paid..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, sorry @Djfourmoney but I don't think you have it right. Your post should be disregarded. For one thing, drivers who already filed should not sit tight, per the new instructions issued by the state TUE. You have to file a new claim.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


Yeah, can't get anyone on the phone here in Florida to Reset My Freaking PIN...wtf.
Can't even try to start the process to file until then.
Been trying since this all blew up (and the legislation was signed to give me us all 600.00)


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah, sorry @Djfourmoney but I don't think you have it right. Your post should be disregarded. For one thing, drivers who already filed should not sit tight, per the new instructions issued by the state TUE. You have to file a new claim.


 I stand corrected.

I got an email from my state rep and he said that if you applied before April 28th to apply again. I logged onto EDD today and found my previous claim had been deleted, so I had to refile anyway.



CaliBestDriver said:


> You do not have to wait to certify? I just did and got paid..


 I was disqualified based on my previous job. This time I filed as self-employed and impacted by Covid-19.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Florida is only paying 600. nothing extra. IF you get approved


----------



## Femaailer (Apr 20, 2020)

Krunky said:


> Collecting UI & PUA, was FT driver. Stopped driving 3/09, filled 3/16, approved 4/13, for both.


Where are you that you are approved for Pua I'm in Nevada and we don't have a website set up for it we are not allowed to go on the regular ui website


----------



## Stone409 (Feb 13, 2020)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


Switched to Uber Eats only last passenger pickup was March 20 as I started only getting health care workers and Im in the NYC area... not worth the risk.... Uber Eats has been busy! No unemployment available even if I applied.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So far I have been paid $4,200 I’m just waiting for the debt card.


----------



## Lavito79 (Jun 1, 2017)

Krunky said:


> Collecting UI & PUA, was FT driver. Stopped driving 3/09, filled 3/16, approved 4/13, for both.


How were you able to get approved? What state are you in?


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

Lavito79 said:


> How were you able to get approved? What state are you in?


NY, I was approved because of the current Pandemic situation in my area.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Stone409 said:


> Switched to Uber Eats only last passenger pickup was March 20 as I started only getting health care workers and Im in the NYC area... not worth the risk.... Uber Eats has been busy! No unemployment available even if I applied.


 Apply anyway. The money is from Congress, it's your money. It's not from the state's UI pool.

First time I've gotten an error logging into CA's EDD website. Until that is resolved I won't know the status on my claim.


----------



## mmiller913 (May 7, 2020)

amp man said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Reapplied, and EDD says I will get $167.00 a week. BUT, I made a few dollars more than that for the 3 weeks having to drive to survive. So, now it says "excessive earnings." On top of that, having the app on all day to get those few rides amounted to 40 hrs a week. Which of course, like an idiot, I put that down. For that 1 week, EDD says I was fully employed. Only way to edit is to email EDD. haha. That's a joke within itself.
> I had to eat- WTH? What am I supposed to do? I certainly can't live off of what I'm making from Uber rides. The $167.00+$600.00 from Feds is way more than the "excessive earnings" I made ($180.00-300.00ish) for a week. And that's before the $238.00 a week for car rental, and 70ish for gas. That's what I get for being totally honest with non-livable earnings. It doesn't make sense, and totally unfair.
> As said before- Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


what email did you send your message to?


----------



## SunchaserTampa (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been waiting for the dust to settle - and will be applying for it this week. No other job - just SS income. FYI - I am waiting for the antibody test to become a bit more available - it is my belief and that of my family GP - I HAD the virus. if my theory is correct, I got it from an Uber passenger - on Feb 12th. A 50 minute ride taking a passenger from Busch Gardens - to Tampa Airport. He was coughing his brains out - on his cell phone nearly the entire time with a buddy back in NY- telling him Tampa is great ... you need to come down ... but I got the bronchitis ..... I don't know were I got it ..... blah-blah-blah. He finally spoke to me during the last 5 or so minutes of the ride. i did everything possible to clean my car, hands, sprayed Lysol like a madman .... So I got a nasty sore throat 2 days later. so did my wife. The next day, it subsided. Then, it was on with full fury. Over two weeks... close to 3 weeks - body aches, chills, exhaustion ... fever ?? 101.2 - 101.4 ..... lasted 6 or 7 days. Wife was sick too, not quite as bad. Wife wound up going to Urgent care - they told her : flu. based purely on symptoms, no flu swab test done. ( She ID get a flu shot in Sept. )

Me, I wound up going to urgent care two days later - I _got_ the nasal swab though - my doctor ( a different one from my wife's ) said - " no flu. " Just a lot of nasty severe viruses and bugs going around .... " is what he said. I had to ride it out.

On 2/26 - I commented to friends on FB - I was so tired of being sick, both of us being sick ..... it just went on and on........... Once or twice I even thought about going to the hospital, but I rode it out.Since then, I've related the story to a couple of health professionals - they all seem to think " Yup, ... dollars to donuts, you had it. " So - in the next 2 or 3 weeks, I'll get the antibody test done - just to settle it once and for all. FYI - 67 years old, 1 weak valve in my heart, AFIB controlled by meds and a pacemaker.

So - I believe it was luck and good fortune I am still here WE - wife and I - are still here.


----------



## Jman1980 (Apr 18, 2020)

On a bad day doing Uber Eats right now, I make 18$ an hour after gas and wear and tear.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

I applied for unemployment nearly two months ago after my daily income dropped to a low of $38, with six hours hours on the clock. So far, not a dime in state or federal assistance. Yet, they keeping saying "the checks are in the mail", or something similar. Luckily, I had a pretty decent nest egg in the bank when this all started. I am now down about $2500 from six weeks ago. 

I'm going to retry it next week, just to show I am trying. Oh jot!!!!


----------



## UBERdale (Dec 18, 2015)

Last trip was 3/18. Applied for UA by the end of March, immediately denied. Here in IL, they didn’t have a process in place to apply for the Fed supplement until now. Effective 5/11 I’ll be able to file and submit my tax return. Looks like I’ll get $600/week plus whatever IL decides to give me, at least until 7/31.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Taking the PUA and still driving...with milage deduction reporting my profits each week always end up negative against the deduction thus my profits are $0 on paper so if your not doing it this way... You need to be.... 

As for driving in this overplayed Government F up.... Never stopped... Stop drinking the Koolaid it's just not that bad and if they had been testing EVERYONE the mortality rate on this virus would be less than half of many other reasons people die each year... Not to mention if they stopped just saying every death is covid just to get paid more from the government.... Put the Koolaid down and start thinking for yourselves...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Taking the PUA and still driving...with milage deduction reporting my profits each week always end up negative against the deduction thus my profits are $0 on paper so if your not doing it this way... You need to be....


Keep us posted on how that negative calculation logic (which is true of course) holds up with the state.



Uberguyken said:


> Put the Koolaid down and start thinking for yourselves...


"Put the Koolaid down". Love it.


----------



## That Woman in Michigan (Apr 6, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Taking the PUA and still driving...with milage deduction reporting my profits each week always end up negative against the deduction thus my profits are $0 on paper so if your not doing it this way... You need to be....
> 
> As for driving in this overplayed Government F up.... Never stopped... Stop drinking the Koolaid it's just not that bad and if they had been testing EVERYONE the mortality rate on this virus would be less than half of many other reasons people die each year... Not to mention if they stopped just saying every death is covid just to get paid more from the government.... Put the Koolaid down and start thinking for yourselves...


In Detroit, we've actually lost at least one Uber driver to COVID19! Perhaps that driver could have had an underlying condition, but so do I... asthma, and 5 different chemo drugs to battle 3 different cancers that put a lot of stress on my immune system. I'm perfectly cancer free now, but some of us just can't risk it! It's not about koolaid! Stay safe out there!


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> No. I have a non-Uber job so wouldn't qualify for unemployment. Not driving at all for past month.


Are you still working on the non uber job?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Premsoma1 said:


> Are you still working on the non uber job?


So far, yes.


----------



## MPLS-PAUL (Jan 17, 2019)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


Not driving here is Minneapolis. Last did UberEats only in the week ending March 20. Applied for Unemployment March 22. Received 1st payment April 18 for the 1st four weeks of unemployment, and every week since then, like clockwork. MN pays me $383 per week in state benefit, plus the $600 every week in the Federal benefit. My prior year earnings were modest, driving about 24 hours a week, mostly daytime hours. Quite satisfied.


----------



## Bobuberlyft (Apr 29, 2020)

Any drivers from Mass. Who are retired State Employees?


----------



## juanecheverria (May 8, 2020)

Hello how are you doing. Anyone here living in Florida and submitted the Reemployment Assistance and got any news? I submitted my claim on March 14th and I haven´t received any news yet. Please help!


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Can I still drive while taking PUA?

I haven't filed my taxes for last year yet so I'm not sure if they'd go by my 1099 K from 2018 or what? I'm not getting a 1099 K or 1099 MISC from Lyft because I made less than $20K.

Was it direct deposited or don't everyone get a debit card thing?



dimwit_driver said:


> I started my application Saturday night, but got tired of the website crashing. I finished my application Sunday afternoon. The money was in my account either Tuesday or Wednesday. I honestly can't remember which day I checked it, but I suspect Tuesday.


So everyone applying for PUA gets $600 weekly flat in addition to another payment based on how much your average earnings were?



MPLS-PAUL said:


> Not driving here is Minneapolis. Last did UberEats only in the week ending March 20. Applied for Unemployment March 22. Received 1st payment April 18 for the 1st four weeks of unemployment, and every week since then, like clockwork. MN pays me $383 per week in state benefit, plus the $600 every week in the Federal benefit. My prior year earnings were modest, driving about 24 hours a week, mostly daytime hours. Quite satisfied.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Can I still drive while taking PUA?
> 
> I haven't filed my taxes for last year yet so I'm not sure if they'd go by my 1099 K from 2018 or what? I'm not getting a 1099 K or 1099 MISC from Lyft because I made less than $20K.
> 
> ...


Looks like they only accept the 1040c anything else they just give half the average in that state. What ever you set your payment type to is what they should be doing so if you supplied DD then it should go in there although some have reported that they were getting cards even though they provided DD info. 
the $600 is the PUC so both regular UI and PUA will get it retroactive to 04/05 until 07/31.
I just got the news today that my claim made it through process and is ready. Only took 9 weeks, but made it through, I did drive sporadically until I got the news and reported those days while certifying making sure not to work more than 2 days in a week, and reducing those reporting days by the work days but now I will be taking the time off for safety reasons. Having survived two surgeries weeks before the outbreak and still having to work and then contracting covid I feel I was blessed and lucky enough to survive that too. I only worked in the interim to pay bills and rent. I hope every one who is still pending will get there soon.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

What's DD? I'm curious if everyone making less than a certain amount is actually allowed to get PUA or PUC? Someone i know who's a preschool assistant teacher is now still doing the same thing but at home through Zoom. I'd assume any financial assistance would be of help to anyone, not just the unemployed. Other than the $1200 stimulus check, which wasn't enough, what are this preschool assistant teacher's other options? She used to do Ubereats til last November.

Is the PUA generally a new thing for self employed workers like shareride drivers?



TheSorcerer01 said:


> Looks like they only accept the 1040c anything else they just give half the average in that state. What ever you set your payment type to is what they should be doing so if you supplied DD then it should go in there although some have reported that they were getting cards even though they provided DD info.
> the $600 is the PUC so both regular UI and PUA will get it retroactive to 04/05 until 07/31.
> I just got the news today that my claim made it through process and is ready. Only took 9 weeks, but made it through, I did drive sporadically until I got the news and reported those days while certifying making sure not to work more than 2 days in a week, and reducing those reporting days by the work days but now I will be taking the time off for safety reasons. Having survived two surgeries weeks before the outbreak and still having to work and then contracting covid I feel I was blessed and lucky enough to survive that too. I only worked in the interim to pay bills and rent. I hope every one who is still pending will get there soon.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What's DD? I'm curious if everyone making less than a certain amount is actually allowed to get PUA or PUC? Someone i know who's a preschool assistant teacher is now still doing the same thing but at home through Zoom. I'd assume any financial assistance would be of help to anyone, not just the unemployed. Other than the $1200 stimulus check, which wasn't enough, what are this preschool assistant teacher's other options? She used to do Ubereats til last November.
> 
> Is the PUA generally a new thing for self employed workers like shareride drivers?


DD is direct deposit.
If your friend is still working, (telecom work) then she wouldn't be eligible for UI or PUA unless perhaps her hours of work were greatly reduced not sure by what percentage, I think by more than half, which would of course affect her income, then she could try to get partial unemployment. Any unemployment benefit during this time will automatically get the PUC of $600 until 07/31. 
For self employed or IC (independent contractors) or really anyone that doesn't qualify for regular UI (unemployment insurance) the criteria to qualify for PUA is pretty relaxed, however that being said there does not seem to be a minimum threshold for how much you make, unless your trying to get more that half the average of your states unemployment earnings, but it will only be accepted on the schedule c of your filing for the most recent tax year. If you don't have it then you'll get half the average automatically. Sending in your 1099's just proves your self employment which UI needs to verify anyways but would speed up the process for verification of work status.

PUA is new and temporary signed into law March 27th.


----------



## Louie Evans (Apr 18, 2020)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


I have not driven for 2 months.can't get thru my app was turned off.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Louie Evans said:


> I have not driven for 2 months.can't get thru my app was turned off.


Not true! You have been willing and able to go online but you haven't due to the pandemic. You have been isolating per your local government order.

This is what you will tell your state ui dept. When they begin accepting claims from gig workers. The payments are retroactive! Get on it and get your story straight!


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> So far, yes.


No, I'm not.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Taking the PUA and still driving...with milage deduction reporting my profits each week always end up negative against the deduction thus my profits are $0 on paper so if your not doing it this way... You need to be....
> 
> ....


I just want to point out that you are lying each week when you report a net income figure into the "gross income for the week" question.

You can take the chance of being penalized for this cheating. Any chance that you also put gross income into your PUA application rather than your Sch C line 31 net income?

But it is really bad form to recommend to others that they also lie without explaining the risks.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> As for driving in this overplayed Government F up.... Never stopped... *Stop drinking the Koolaid* it's just not that bad and if they had been testing EVERYONE the mortality rate on this virus would be less than half of many other reasons people die each year... Not to mention if they stopped just saying every death is covid just to get paid more from the government.... *Put the Koolaid down* and start thinking for yourselves...


Accusing people who are concerned about a pandemic of being in a death cult is pretty ironic.

For anyone who doesn't know what "drinking the Kool-Aid" means or where the idiom comes from:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonestown
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_the_Kool-Aid
One could much more easily make the case that ignoring public health is "drinking the Kool-Aid".


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Accusing people who are concerned about a pandemic of being in a death cult is pretty ironic.
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what "drinking the Kool-Aid" means or where the idiom comes from:
> 
> ...


Time changes nothing apparently...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Time changes nothing apparently...


Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat idioms and not know the source of them.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat idioms and not know the source of them.


Or care....


----------



## Toppermm (Mar 1, 2020)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


Waiting to get EDD # !!!!! Where is it?


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> what are the requirements??? Looks like if you chose to drive youre not eligible, the program rewards you for not working


Not true...it pays for making less than normal on the average


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

For independent contractors, they go by how many days per week you worked or how much you made per pay (uber and lyft pay weekly)?

Do I still have time to get on PUA? I thought I heard applications closed this past Monday? My income and hours worked since the social distancing started was greatly reduced off and on per week to now. Is PUA still available? I was hoping things got better as time goes but I probably should have signed up for the PUA.



TheSorcerer01 said:


> DD is direct deposit.
> If your friend is still working, (telecom work) then she wouldn't be eligible for UI or PUA unless perhaps her hours of work were greatly reduced not sure by what percentage, I think by more than half, which would of course affect her income, then she could try to get partial unemployment. Any unemployment benefit during this time will automatically get the PUC of $600 until 07/31.
> For self employed or IC (independent contractors) or really anyone that doesn't qualify for regular UI (unemployment insurance) the criteria to qualify for PUA is pretty relaxed, however that being said there does not seem to be a minimum threshold for how much you make, unless your trying to get more that half the average of your states unemployment earnings, but it will only be accepted on the schedule c of your filing for the most recent tax year. If you don't have it then you'll get half the average automatically. Sending in your 1099's just proves your self employment which UI needs to verify anyways but would speed up the process for verification of work status.
> 
> PUA is new and temporary signed into law March 27th.


----------



## Sally Ride (Oct 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I still log around 40 hours a week. But with so few rides and no one tipping anymore, I make the same in a week that I used to make in a day. I applied for PUE 3 weeks ago but in Georgia it's such a fuster cluck that they haven't even started processing claims yet.


Sounds about the same for me. Gdol said I am eligible but haven't seen any payments. But rides are hard to come by. I think there may be conflicts when riders have to wear a mask. Hope to hear something positive this week.



Krunky said:


> Collecting UI & PUA, was FT driver. Stopped driving 3/09, filled 3/16, approved 4/13, for both.


In Atlanta?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The money stopped for me in November when they raised pax rates, but not ours.

I was going to restart i April.

That didn't work out.

So no assistance, I don't need it.
Others do.


----------



## P211 (May 18, 2020)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


I just got a letter saying I have to list job searches for this past week. I have to actively be looking for work. I thought for PUA claim we did not need to.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

P211 said:


> I just got a letter saying I have to list job searches for this past week. I have to actively be looking for work. I thought for PUA claim we did not need to.


Depends on what state you're in.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> For independent contractors, they go by how many days per week you worked or how much you made per pay (uber and lyft pay weekly)?


Its kinda funny I saw that PUA wanted to know if we earned $504 gross if we work in a certification week, but when they calculated our earning they wanted our net value on 1040c. I find this to be a contradiction, however I am not gonna complain directly only because as an IC I would not have normally been approved for anything at all.


----------



## Norton18644 (Apr 12, 2019)

Stopped driving 3/22 am getting PUA and Pennsylvania unemployment too. 795/wk.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Sally Ride said:


> Sounds about the same for me. Gdol said I am eligible but haven't seen any payments.


Hang in there. I got my PUA approval letter in the mail before anything showed up in the Gdol online claim status page. Make sure you certify all weeks dating back to 4/4 and use the PUA certify link, not the UI link. Also, make sure you input your direct deposit info. I had entered the info when I first applied but someone else had posted that the info had disappeared. I checked mine and same thing, the bank info was missing. After re-inputting my bank info, 4 weeks of payments showed up the next week. It was a huge relief as you can imagine.


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> No. I have a non-Uber job so wouldn't qualify for unemployment. Not driving at all for past month.


Are you on W2 with none uber job? Me too have a none uber job w W2. I'm collecting u.i
Through W2 job. Plus the $600.
I applied for ppp loan using 1099 . Status is processing. Let's see what happens.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Premsoma1 said:


> Are you on W2 with none uber job? Me too have a none uber job w W2. I'm collecting u.i
> Through W2 job. Plus the $600.
> I applied for ppp loan using 1099 . Status is processing. Let's see what happens.


Can you collect UI if you are employed? I don't think so.


----------



## Premsoma1 (Feb 7, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Can you collect UI if you are employed? I don't think so.


Correct. I'm not employed at this moment.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Can you collect UI if you are employed? I don't think so.


If your employed in a regular Job do you have business overhead expenses.. I don't think so...

I'm collecting till the wheels fall off and will be reporting my Profits after expenses. Better to say sorry than ask for permission....&#128526;


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Can you collect UI if you are employed? I don't think so.


partial unemployment in some states not sure what the criteria is.


Uberguyken said:


> If your employed in a regular Job do you have business overhead expenses.. I don't think so...
> 
> I'm collecting till the wheels fall off and will be reporting my Profits after expenses. Better to say sorry than ask for permission....&#128526;


with some businesses yes. Just depends what is asked and what is needed


----------



## Mygrace (Mar 21, 2020)

CaptainToo said:


> Are you taking the PUA weekly payment and not driving?


I would love to take PUA, I have applied and still nothing. Bouta loss my car and my home. I drive but not getting enough to keep it up. I also drive for Veyo, between the two it's not enough to keep the lights on.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mygrace said:


> I would love to take PUA, I have applied and still nothing. Bouta loss my car and my home. I drive but not getting enough to keep it up. I also drive for Veyo, between the two it's not enough to keep the lights on.


Keep applying for every coronavirus financial aid package available for ICs. It's hard but try not to panic. Funkzilla says to keep your head up.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

FYI, as of today I have yet to received a dime in unemployment or federal $$$$. All I hear is the claim is PENDING. In the meantime, I drove for the first time yesterday, to test the waters. Three hours on duty, 30 minute deadhead home after I gave it up, for a total of $24.59 in tips and UBER fee's. $8/hr. Just like it was on my last day two months ago. Can't make it on anything less than $25 an hour, after you factor in fuel, maintenance, food while on the road, eta. GRRRRRR I will keep trying just to show the state I am trying!!!!


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Tom25 said:


> FYI, as of today I have yet to received a dime in unemployment or federal $$$$. All I hear is the claim is PENDING. In the meantime, I drove for the first time yesterday, to test the waters. Three hours on duty, 30 minute deadhead home after I gave it up, for a total of $24.59 in tips and UBER fee's. $8/hr. Just like it was on my last day two months ago. Can't make it on anything less than $25 an hour, after you factor in fuel, maintenance, food while on the road, eta. GRRRRRR I will keep trying just to show the state I am trying!!!!


thank republicans


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I have to say being in the red state that is Texas they have gotten the Pua benefits out to us quickly in comparison to many other states.
I've been doing Rideshare full-time for the last 2 years so I was driving right up until this March and then I stopped and the stay-at-home order was put in place and I applied for Pua and was approved and have been getting 807 per week.
I understand that we can technically get out there and work and possibly make almost as much as before this all started. And being a lifelong Republican I'm very conflicted about taking money from the State and the federal government but I think I'm going to continue until they kick me off. Lol



Tom25 said:


> FYI, as of today I have yet to received a dime in unemployment or federal $$$$. All I hear is the claim is PENDING. In the meantime, I drove for the first time yesterday, to test the waters. Three hours on duty, 30 minute deadhead home after I gave it up, for a total of $24.59 in tips and UBER fee's. $8/hr. Just like it was on my last day two months ago. Can't make it on anything less than $25 an hour, after you factor in fuel, maintenance, food while on the road, eta. GRRRRRR I will keep trying just to show the state I am trying!!!!


In Texas we can make 25% of our weekly benefit before being penalized so I think for Uber drivers we can actually work a little bit and still collect unemployment. It's just a matter of feeling safe about it.



68350 said:


> It's hard to say YES when AZ hasn't implemented the PUA component of the CARES Act yet. I applied the day after Trump signed the bill. Been rejected 4 weekly claims in a row as being monetarily ineligible, of course because No One pays UI premiums for drivers...
> 
> With 2 higher-risk group individuals in my household, I've been parked since March 17. And believe it or not, Uber paid me 14 days sick leave under their revised April 10th sick pay policy. It'll buy a couple weeks groceries. And I got my stimulus deposit last week also.


They haven't defined in Texas if type 1 diabetics are higher risk and I have two kids at home who are type 1.



UberSense said:


> Uber drivers will have a challenge proving their Covid qualifier. If you have an Amazon Kindle account go read ebook "Direct Hire: Winning the Job Search Game" under Job Loss. Great answer to Covid question.


Would you mind summarizing what the book says?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> They haven't defined in Texas if type 1 diabetics are higher risk and I have two kids at home who are type 1.


The general health conditions that are listed as qualifying as higher risk of complications, includes being diabetic. I've read it a few different places over the past 2 months. Nowhere did it spell out type 1 or 2 mattered.

CDC:

*Based on what we know now, those at high-risk for severe illness from COVID-19 are:*


_*People 65 years and older*_
_*People who live in a nursing home or long-term care facility*_
_*People of all ages with underlying medical conditions, particularly if not well controlled, including:
*_

_*People with chronic lung disease or moderate to severe asthma*_
_*People who have serious heart conditions*_
_*People who are immunocompromised*_
_*Many conditions can cause a person to be immunocompromised, including cancer treatment, smoking, bone marrow or organ transplantation, immune deficiencies, poorly controlled HIV or AIDS, and prolonged use of corticosteroids and other immune weakening medications*_

_*People with severe obesity (body mass index [BMI] of 40 or higher)*_
_*People with diabetes*_
_*People with chronic kidney disease undergoing dialysis*_
*People with liver disease*


----------



## Krunky (Sep 10, 2017)

Sally Ride said:


> Sounds about the same for me. Gdol said I am eligible but haven't seen any payments. But rides are hard to come by. I think there may be conflicts when riders have to wear a mask. Hope to hear something positive this week.
> 
> 
> In Atlanta?


NY


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Woot?



Norton18644 said:


> Stopped driving 3/22 am getting PUA and Pennsylvania unemployment too. 795/wk.


----------

